# Calling in Big Cats



## timberbeast

Any tips on calling in big cats?? Trying to nail this one.


----------



## shakari

I don't know anything at all about your big cats but could you not bait them the same way we bait lions and leopards over here in Africa?


----------



## timberbeast

Oregon does not allow baiting or the use of dogs for Mt Lions or bears. Otherwise, I think we would have bagged the cat, by now.


----------



## timberbeast

Here's another picture from last year.


----------



## catcapper

I've had good luck with a fawn bleat hand call but I've also had them come into bird distress calls. Looks like you've got pics.of him in his hunting area--so I would figure out where he might be bedding and call that area. If I know a lion is using an area,I'll call from the same stand 6 or 7 times through out the week in hopes of catching him coming through.Lions cover alot of area. If deer are still in the area he'll most likely be hanging around---when he runs most of the deer out then he will be off to new hunt'in grounds and might not show up for a few months.
Check out Rainshadow1 site-- I think it's www.rain-shadow.com Steve has a section on his site with Lion calling stories that might give you some more ideas---Good Hunt'in


----------



## rbihunter

that cat looks familiar


----------



## timberbeast

Thanks for the info, I check out the site, and try the techniques. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Cliffy

Pumas tackle joggers in California on a regular basis, so I've read. If this is true, joggers should shove a .45 ACP into their jogging shorts. I know I would, and in the lead-free zones of California, Barnes makes some dandy no-lead copper .451 diameter bullets. Mountain Lions are no joke, even if they are rather small, because humans are no match against their furious attacks. A 240 grain bullet should disuade any lion from further advancement. I was recently bitten by a mere tabby cat, so I believe a lion could have caused even more excruciating pain. Cats are NOT like dogs: cats bite for real. Cliffy


----------



## cmiddleton

talk to rainshadow game calls and get a lion call or sounds for your foxpro/ digital caller
i've had them come to rabbit, deer in distress and fawn calls.


----------



## huntfishski

Yes - out here in this communist state they will not let us hunt mountain lions. So you have to pretend to be a "jogger" that was "attacked" by the said lion if you ever happen to ... you know...take one out. And yes I _always_ go jogging in my mossy oak camo with hunting boots and a rifle!


----------



## tjc1230

We don't have any of those big cats here. That's just the way i like it. LOL


----------



## coyote whisperer

hey timber beast where you located at in nw oregon.


----------



## timberbeast

Washington Co. coyote whisper


----------



## timberbeast

My hunting partner and I called for a little more than an hour, but no sucess. We've been finding some tracks in the snow but to old to setup on.


----------



## timberbeast

Haven't had time to call, work and the kids. I've been seing old tracks in the snow, again. So, its still up there. I'm going to try setting up this weekend. Its spring bear and cat season at the same time. So, if something comes in, it should have a hole in it. If I bag something there'll be pictures.


----------



## Cliffy

After reading the state "GAME LAWS" of my current state, I'm of the opinion that there are more restrictions than hunting previleges. What idiot writes this stuff? RESTRICTIONS through LAW prevent us from pursuing WOLVES as if they were "friendly" pussycats, unharmful and naive, ignoring what harm both do. First we re-introduce Elk herds, then we re-introduce predatory GRAY Wolves to exterminate those Elk. Logic eludes me at this point, especially since Gray Wolves readily eat people and their pets when elk and deer are scarce. Guess we humans should all move to Chicago, Illinois to feel temporarily safe from predation. Cliffy


----------



## youngdon

Cliffy, I'm thinking that Chicago would only mean two legged predators, which as you know are even worse. Not to mention BO's buddies will just try to organize you! What area of Mich. did they reintroduce elk into? how about the wolves. Hey, maybe we should introduce the wolves to Chicago!! lol


----------



## bearmanric

cougar whistle's and distress are what is working in washington. i discovered a reed that will do the whistlegoing to practice this summer. i've hear a few the first cougar i called whistle in 10 seconds. it was allready close. that was in 93 was using a Haydale goverment cottantail. it was a young cougar. have called 7 in no shots yet. maybe this year. try elk talk good sound. Rick


----------



## timberbeast

bearmanric

thanks Rick, the cavles and fawns should start dropping shortly. I'll start using the elk calls and fawn disstress, that should bring in something yotes, bears or a cat. keep it up, one of us will bag one.


----------



## jsoulier

I am looking forward to a cougar hunt this winter. I am hoping to draw a tag for a January 1 - March 31 season. Anybody have any tips for calling at that time of year - anything to exploit the breeding season? (not clearly defined from what I hear) Dogs are not allowed...


----------



## El Gato Loco

Looking for information myself. I have a rancher who has one on his place that's causing problems. We can take em like coyotes in TX and I would love to call this one up and get rid of it for him.


----------

